# Konfiguration IMAP



## Morpheus150785 (27. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problem.
Innerhalb des Netzwerkes wo der Mailserver steht kann ich meine Mails mit Hilfe meines Maliprogramms abrufen und senden. Aber wenn ich ausserhalb bin, kann ich nur Mails empfangen, aber nicht senden.
Was muss ich konfigurieren.
Betreibe einen Linux Server mit Ubuntu 6.10, postfix, Courier, Roundcube als Oberfläche und ISP Config.
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Ps. Über Roundcube gibt es keine Probleme, egal wo.

Ausserdem kann ich, egal ob Roundcube oder Mailprogram, keine Anhänge größer als 500Kb versenden. Ich bekomme jedoch keine Fehlermeldung.
Wo muss ich da die Einstellung treffen?

Danke.


----------



## Feanwulf (27. Feb. 2008)

Wenn du versuchst von ausserhalb Emails über deinen Server zu senden, welche Fehlermeldung hast du im Logfile?


----------



## Morpheus150785 (28. Feb. 2008)

Ich erhalte von meinen Mail Programm folgende Fehlermeldung

An operation on the server timed out. The server may be down, overloaded, or there may be too much net traffic.

Emails empfangen geht.

Wo ist eigentlich die Log Datei auf dem server?


----------



## Feanwulf (28. Feb. 2008)

Die Logfiles solltest du unter

/var/log/mail.log bzw /var/log/mail.info finden!


----------

